# Bayou Chico advice



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just moved in over here on the water. Do any of you ever have any luck fishing Chico or should I fish other places?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

What are you fishing for and what part of chico?
I live on Chico and know there are some nice sized reds and tons of mullet. I have also caught some croakers and pin fish. Huge blue crab also.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

You can certainly catch fish of all kinds.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I fish for you typical inshore fish. I'm in the condos by the navy blvd bridge. How's the water depth in the upper end of the bayou? I can see oyster beds at low tide in the little pass and a bunch of PVC sticking up right before the ship yard. I don't want to kill my boat. It's a bay boat that drafts 10-12"


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

The PVC marks shallow water where the old RR trestle was removed. Leave them on your west side. Watch and don't get too far to the east as you approach PSMC as there is a sandbar there.
North of Navy Blvd. is fairly shallow particularly if you take either channel, east or west. High tide you can go a ways, just stay in the center - dead slow.
I live on the north side of the west arm past the Patti shipyard. I will be glad to take you on a tour next week as I will have my boat back in the water at my dock. PM or call 572 1225 7-7, EXCEPT do not call between 12Noon and 2PM.

Tom


----------



## Jacktyler627 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jw if there is any good fishing in the back of the bayou, past that little bridge in the back by the bigger houses....
Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys. Please do not eat any fish caught in Bayou Chico. It is way too polluted. I keep my boat at Bahia Mar marina and the guys who work there fish a lot, but never keep any. Also, a fellow at UWF has done a study on the water quality. If you need proof that the quality is bad, I can probably get the information from him. It is not worth getting cancer.


----------

